# Cinder update



## Duffin (Aug 19, 2011)

So I have had Cinder for about 4 months now, and boy he has changed in that time. He went from being a scrawnine little stray that wondered in to my yard with most of his hair missing in patches to this atleast double in size matured out boy.

Now unforutnly one of his ears did swell up and busted so now he does have one shriveled ear, but i gives him character. I gotta say he was a trooper during that he let me clean his ear, put medication on him, clean out his eye and give him a shot of antibiotics without even hissing!! Such a good boy he is.

The newest pic of him isnt the best(computer just crashed and i lost all my pics ), but you can still tell how much his head has matured from the other pic. Oh yeah, he LOVES his boxes lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow!! Amazing difference! Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a change and an amazing boy! He is very handsome. :blackcat


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

He becomes a really handsome cat! and the picture in the box says: :hey, I am the king here!" cute!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He looks so much better. Good on you.


----------

